

Nokia being sued by investor for fraud after share price tumbles  - mbreese
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/05/nokia-being-sued-by-investor-for-fraud-after-share-price-tumbles.ars

======
mbreese
I expect this will get thrown out, but if it doesn't the discovery phase could
be interesting...

~~~
SlipperySlope
On the other hand, I found the lawsuit text compelling. I believe that Nokia
will have to settle - but may go bankrupt before then.

